# Panguitch Lake



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I wasn't going to post my report because I didn't take any pics, but...oh well. I fished Panguitch with my father and brother last Friday (the 7th) from about 11:00-3:00 and caught about 7 nice fish and lost about 4 others. Among the three of us, we landed about 20 fish. We were fishing from a rubber raft that we normally use on rivers but decided to use at Panguitch in order to fish together and keep our legs out of the cold water. We basically trolled from the raft with fly rods...I was using a olive green bugger with a prince nymph dropped below, my older brother just used a bugger, and my father spent half of his time pulling a rapala and the other half with a bugger. We caught fish on pretty much everything we tried, but the nymph seemed to be best. The fish really seem to be congregating around the shorelines. The biggest fish were cutts that we never measured but were in the 20-23 inch range...the rainbows were around 18 inches and very fat. We caught predominantly cutts.

Mike Hadley--one of the southern region biologists--was also there fishing and was killing the cutts on tube jigs. He must have had a fish on every few minutes...his action was fast and furious. Another gentleman was fishing with a nymph below and indicator and doing well too. 

I would suggest getting up to Panguitch Lake before it freezes and fishermen start yanking out all the rainbows...


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great day! Thanks for the post.

I think Wyo2Ut is talking to you mjschijf! Sounds like one more trip with your Dad is in order. Go get 'em!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good report, sounds like a blast!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like some awesome fishing! 
I'm going to try to head out there this weekend. Hopefully the weather doesn't turn bad before then.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's good to see a report from you wyoming2utah !!

That's a _fine_ report.. 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Were you guys in the cove by the north boat ramp?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

We began the day around the south boat ramp and ended the day in the cove by the north boat ramp...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I remember seeing you there. I was the one on the other end of the lake touching off the canon at geese.


----------

